# ICSI how quickly can I try again?



## tor.t (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi just a quick post lookin for some advice, can anyone tell me how quickly you can start your next attempt after a failed cycle?  I've been through two but got very sick after my first hence the six month gap, so this time feeling wel I'm not sure how quickly I can start again after a  failed test?

Thanks
Vx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

so sorry you got a BFN hun   we had to have 3 periods before we were allowed tx again after our ivf failed but all clinics seem to have different rules, why not give your clinic a ring and ask them, then at least you'll know

pam xx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your BFN. My clinic needs 2 AFs before proceeding with another cycle.

Karenanna xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I was told at the Bridge and ARGC that I could start on the next cycle-one AF
L x


----------

